# Paint shaver pro for lead



## Boco

What do I need for a vacuum and hose set up? I would like something with about 50 to 100 ft of hose. So far I ordered suits, eyewear,gloves, and respirators. Is there any other safety stuff I will need? Normally I just contain and protect work area and use peel away, so this will be a first for me.


----------



## Gough

Boco said:


> What do I need for a vacuum and hose set up? I would like something with about 50 to 100 ft of hose. So far I ordered suits, eyewear,gloves, and respirators. Is there any other safety stuff I will need? Normally I just contain and protect work area and use peel away, so this will be a first for me.


Unless you get a honkin' big HEPA vac, I'm not sure you'll get sufficient suction with that much hose.

Are you trying to meet RRP or the OSHA rule? It sounds like the latter, since RRP doesn't require suits, eyewear, gloves, or respirators.


----------



## Boco

I was hoping I could get a large vac. I can do all the work out of a bucket truck but the basket is very small. No room for a vac. Plus I have tons of other jobs that will require ros sanders. A big vac would be great for soda blasting too. Osha office is 2 blocks away. I need to suit up to scrape some of the loose stuff. Some sections I was pulling 2 foot strips off with my hands. Just one of those jobs you throw a high number at and they reply " When can you start?"


----------



## Brian C

I have the Festool hepa vacuum attached to my paintshaver with a 4metre hose. Any longer than 4 metres you will have suction issues.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

^^^^ What Brian said.


----------



## journeymanPainter

Boco said:


> I was hoping I could get a large vac. I can do all the work out of a bucket truck but the basket is very small. No room for a vac. Plus I have tons of other jobs that will require ros sanders. A big vac would be great for soda blasting too. Osha office is 2 blocks away. I need to suit up to scrape some of the loose stuff. Some sections I was pulling 2 foot strips off with my hands. Just one of those jobs you throw a high number at and they reply " When can you start?"


Can you build a hanger to keep the vac and a few other important tools in?


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Boco said:


> What do I need for a vacuum and hose set up? I would like something with about 50 to 100 ft of hose. So far I ordered suits, eyewear,gloves, and respirators. Is there any other safety stuff I will need? Normally I just contain and protect work area and use peel away, so this will be a first for me.


50 to 100' vac hose is pushing it. The longest we have used was 2-12' Festool hoses plus the 12" the shaver came with. With the 3 hoses the suction was down noticeably. 24' of hose is what we found best.

For big houses we would set up 2-20' ladders and run a plank, set the Festool CT48 or 26 on the plank, strap it down and climb up different ladders. The lead paint inspector saw this set up and never said a word about it. With the vac on the plank no one was aloud on that set up unless it was to grab the vac to move it.

Pipe staging or a plank set up is going to be your best route for maximum hose length.


----------



## Boco

Brian C said:


> I have the Festool hepa vacuum attached to my paintshaver with a 4metre hose. Any longer than 4 metres you will have suction issues.


 Them festools are nice. I have employees, so I cant have anything nice.. I ended up getting a Rigid . I will have to strap it to the basket. It will be ghetto but should keep Osha off my ass.


----------



## dan-o

We run 2 shavers off one vac; 12' off the vac to a splitter then 12' to each shaver.
Suction is adequate to contain dust, large chunks drop to ground onto drops.
Sanders are run with same set-up.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc.

Boco said:


> Them festools are nice. I have employees, so I cant have anything nice.. I ended up getting a Rigid . I will have to strap it to the basket. It will be ghetto but should keep Osha off my ass.


Are you referring to the regular orange Ridgid Vacs or the $400 Hepa Ridgid Vac?


----------



## Boco

The hepa vac at home depot. Its really the only decent brand I can get bags and filters for locally. Little pricey but it will be getting a lot of use. The whole plan is to be 100% dustless this summer. Its going to be a crazy summer as I had 6 Exterior repaints left on the table last year and 4 jobs that are 15ksqft lined up. Unfortunately one is a lead scraper and the other is a complete sikken strip with walnut blaster.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Boco said:


> The hepa vac at home depot. Its really the only decent brand I can get bags and filters for locally. Little pricey but it will be getting a lot of use. The whole plan is to be 100% dustless this summer. Its going to be a crazy summer as I had 6 Exterior repaints left on the table last year and 4 jobs that are 15ksqft lined up. Unfortunately one is a lead scraper and the other is a complete sikken strip with walnut blaster.


To be as dustless as you can Festool is the only way to go. The HD hepa vac is ok but no where near 100% containment.


----------



## premierpainter

Please, the Festool Vacs are nowhere near 100% dust free. There is nothing that will suck up all dust and chips. If the Festool or Ridgid vac sucks up 80%, I'd be surprised


----------



## Boco

I hear ya, Festool makes some nice stuff. What I am trying to accomplish is faster prepping and less clean up time. Not just for the lead but every job. I have always used Rigid for my epoxy floors and Porter cable drywall sander with good results. I am sure it will get the job done. I bought the 14 gal hepa and 4 gal 5hp . The only power tool I have that isn't dustless is my 8 amp porter cable paint remover. I still have to purchase some right angle ros sanders and possibly the paint shaver pro sander. Now add my soda blasting unit to mix and I am light years ahead of where I was last year.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Boco said:


> I hear ya, Festool makes some nice stuff. What I am trying to accomplish is faster prepping and less clean up time. Not just for the lead but every job. I have always used Rigid for my epoxy floors and Porter cable drywall sander with good results. I am sure it will get the job done. I bought the 14 gal hepa and 4 gal 5hp . The only power tool I have that isn't dustless is my 8 amp porter cable paint remover. I still have to purchase some right angle ros sanders and possibly the paint shaver pro sander. Now add my soda blasting unit to mix and I am light years ahead of where I was last year.


I love our paint shaver. One heck of a work out. Ours is packed on ice this season, we may even retire it.


----------



## Boco

My new guys are going to find out. One is a former army ranger the other is a minor league hockey player. 8k worth of failed paint that is coming of in sheets.


----------



## Gough

Boco said:


> My new guys are going to find out. One is a former army ranger the other is a minor league hockey player. 8k worth of failed paint that is coming of in sheets.


Are they fixing the moisture problem first??


----------



## Boco

Yup, I will be adding some venting, flashing and some rain gutters. The previous painter was a butcher. Never washes, barely preps, and always uses cheap paint. I swear his logo should be we paint exteriors year round, rain or shine. I have had really good luck with the PPG oil base primer back brushed and 2 coats of Fortis 450. I had one bad house last year with redwood and we ended up replacing with pine and adding the house wrap with grooves for breathing. Followed by 2 coats of Woodscapes. Another thing to look for is the basement. Cracking a window can do wonders.


----------



## Gough

Boco said:


> Yup, I will be adding some venting, flashing and some rain gutters. The previous painter was a butcher. Never washes, barely preps, and always uses cheap paint. I swear his logo should be we paint exteriors year round, rain or shine. I have had really good luck with the PPG oil base primer back brushed and 2 coats of Fortis 450. I had one bad house last year with redwood and we ended up replacing with pine and adding the house wrap with grooves for breathing. Followed by 2 coats of Woodscapes. Another thing to look for is the basement. Cracking a window can do wonders.


Thanks, although I don's see that replacing redwood with pine is going to help. There're reasons that redwood, red cedar, and cypress are highly prized woods for exterior siding.

(Unless you're talking about pine siding from a clapboard mill=all vertical grain claps...but only short lengths, usually 8 feet max).


----------



## Boco

Oops. Been spraying red pine all morning. Redwood was replaced with cedar. I tried as best I could to save the redwood but it was toast. All the clad had been caulked, ant problem, with no flashing above windows or sill plate. We ended up replacing some sheathing as well. It was only a few walls directly in the sun but it was best solution. HOs had been dealing with same issues for 50 years. House looks like brand new and HOs have me doing some interior work next winter.


----------

